# help!my milk is chunky



## alexia&mariosmommy (Jul 29, 2005)

Hi everyone. I am new to this- I will do a quick introduction- I am a mommy to a three year old girl name Alexia- just turned this month and a new baby boy Mario who is now two months old. I breastfed my daughter the first year and now am breastfeeding my son. MY milk is turning very cheesy like- chunky after being in the freezer and its only been 3 days in the freezer. Is the milk bad if it is chunky like that?? I threw it out but am now concerned- a couple other bags of milk did the same thing. What should I do- or why did that happen- it was out for a few hours thawing out since I read that it is ok to leave out in room temp. for up to 8 hours. Please help!! ALso now my supply is less- I started my period- I did not have this happen with my daughter- did anyone breastfeed and have a period?? Thanks for any help!
mommy in distress-
alexia & marios mommy


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

My frozen milk thaws up pretty chunky too. Does yours smell bad? If it stinks, it's bad. Otherwise, unless you left it out on a sunny hot day for hours, you should be fine. BM separates and the cream sorta chunks up a bit. At least in mine it does. This is my second nursling and my milk has always done that. Also, I dont' get a period per se, but I do get spotting each month and I'm still nursing with VERY few solids. Tasting every couple of days is the extent of our solids, not even enough to change the consistency of her poop. But a bunch of mama's on MDC here have posted here about nursing and getting a period almost right away and having it continue. It's entirely possible! Sorry, I know that must stink. I started spotting each month at 3 months pp and it's been a huge bummer. Not enough to really need to break out the Keeper but enough to be irritating.
Meg


----------



## alexia&mariosmommy (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks for letting me know this. I was not aware that it was possible having a period and breastfeeding since with my daughter I did not have one at all until I stopped and so this time around with my son and starting one- and then the milk getting chunky- I was worried!! I guess every pregnancy and baby is really very different and including the post pregnancy. I do believe it was left out in room temp. for a few hours- but I was told that the milk can actually be left out for up to 8 hours- I am now thinking maybe not and especially in the summer weather. Anyhow thanks so much.
alexia&mariosmommy


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

i always got my periods almost right away. I really envied those women and their stories of how they didn't get it for two years...







Oh, and MIL acing like something is wrong with my body...as if









Breastmilk is higher in fat content than cows milk.It is suppossedly the most concentrated in fat and sugar of all milks. It is perfectly natural for the cream to separate!







I never really pumped, but the few times I did I know my milkseparated fast! And have you ever seen just plain colostrum?Thick stuff!

Where are you at in CA?We are in Santa Clara


----------



## Lil'M (Oct 27, 2002)

I know that freshly pumped milk can be left out at room temperature for 8 hours, but I don't know if the antibacterial properties are different after freezing. I was always told to freeze in small quantities, like 2-4 oz because if they didn't drink it all after defrosting it, you couldn't keep it for long. Of course, this was several years ago and the guidelines keep changing...


----------



## raversangel (Jul 1, 2005)

my dh asked that same question when he pulled a bottle of ebm outta the fridge after it had been in there for 5hrs or so...it had seperated to a clear layer on the bottom, milk and a thick looking layer on top, and when he pulled it out it mixed and looked really chunky! but yeah, its fine...if you doubt it smell it or taste it and you will be able to tell...yeah, freeze it in small quantities b/c according to kellymom you can't re-refrigerate it after its been frozen and unthawed...and we all know how valuable that liquid gold is!! hth


----------



## taosmom (Jul 1, 2004)

I got my period right away-within 2 months after my son was born...it's very normal


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

It's fine to be chuncky like just make sure that you mix it together. About the freezing part, you can leave breastmilk out if it is freshly pumped. Once frozen you should either defrost in warm water or leave in fridge to defrost.


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

Yep, mine looks chunky also from the fat seperating. The "chunks" are the good stuff!!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

Here is a great resource for handeling breastmilk:

Breastmilk Storage Guidelines

It also tells you the proper way defrost frozen milk and how long you can leave it in the fridge once it is defrosted.

Quote:

Previously frozen milk may be kept in the refrigerator for up to 24 hours after it has finished thawing. Do not refreeze.


----------



## Fiercemama (May 30, 2003)

BM is not homogeonized like the cows milk we get in stores. The cream will separate. It does not mean that the milk has curdled or gone bad. If milk's gone BAD, you will know for sure!!! It stinks to high heaven!

To mix it back in, *gently* swirl it around in the bottle. Shaking it too hard can change the composition of the milk.

Yes, its OK to leave bm out at room temp (so that like 20 or 21 degrees, not out in the sun on a hot hot day!) for up to 10 hours. Here is LLL's guidelines for handling and storage. http://www.llli.org/FAQ/milkstorage.html

Freezing does diminish some of the properties of ebm, but it is still head and shoulders above anything else that you could feed your baby!


----------

